# MARRIAGE in the PHILIPPINES



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I apologize if this is repetitive. I know I just read something about this the other day and now I can't find it.

So, I will graciously ask you all to please respond to this again or point me to the correct discussion.

What all is involved in a US citizen marrying a Filipina? What paperwork will I need to have in order to make this happen in case I should have the opportunity to find that special someone?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

here you go..

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/philippines-expat-forum/268410-cost-getting-married-phil.html

Also, in addition to the Manila Embassy, an Affadavit for Eligibility to Marry can be obtained at the Cebu Consulate (I forgot to put that in my post on the above thread).


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks jon1, I will check out this thread...


----------



## carloscolon (Feb 1, 2014)

*Marriage in the USA or PH*

My girlfriend was born in the Philippines and is a US Citizen living here in the USA. Is it easier and less paperwork to marry here in the US and move to the Philippe’s or go through all the paperwork required to marry in the Philippines. Thanks again for any help you give.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

carloscolon said:


> My girlfriend was born in the Philippines and is a US Citizen living here in the USA. Is it easier and less paperwork to marry here in the US and move to the Philippe’s or go through all the paperwork required to marry in the Philippines. Thanks again for any help you give.


Hi Carl and welcome,

I would say that ANYTHING you can do there rather than here is better and far less complicated. Getting a marriage license there takes a very short time and you're done. Here it takes days and sometimes weeks to get it done and a lot of useless leg-work in the process. 
So short answer, get it done there and save a lot of headaches here.


Jet Lag...


----------



## carloscolon (Feb 1, 2014)

Thank You.


----------



## kozitsme (Jul 2, 2013)

Getting married in the Philippines is more fun, although very stressful and subject to traffic. Funny one was going to NBI, been told about the Q so we thought if we go at 4am will be sorted when they open the doors. Took 7hrs to get the papers, already about 500 queuing outside when we arrived. Our experience gives us a lot to talk about now, with friends and family in France. Good luck which ever country you choose.


----------

